# have hair algae on my fissden



## virgo888 (Jun 25, 2009)

anyone know of a good way to clean hair algae off fissidens? i pull it off but it keeps coming back.
thanks.


----------



## Yaouch (Jan 21, 2011)

I use a toothbrush.... but you wont completely get all the algae out... unless you does excel... but that'll kill your fissiden also...


----------



## MaryD (Jan 6, 2009)

Just keep at removing it--add some amano shrimp if you can, too. I'd avoid Excel w/Fissidens. Established, it can tolerate a low dose of the stuff, but no more.


----------



## jdcha2005 (Mar 31, 2010)

+1 on the shrimps. Yellows will do fine also.


----------

